Ask HN: What is the best tools/strategy for fully encrypted email communication? - gomangogo
======
gomangogo
What is the best domain name ? According to my research .ch or .li are the
best for privacy, do you have more alternatives ?

------
probinso
protonmail

~~~
gomangogo
Protonmail isn't open source.

~~~
protonmail
Actually it is: [https://protonmail.com/blog/protonmail-open-
source/](https://protonmail.com/blog/protonmail-open-source/)

